

How the Tesla Model S is Made - charlax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8_lfxPI5ObM

======
lutusp
This is a great video. And the narrator's comments about it being the wave of
the future aren't exaggerated in the least. The use of robots greatly improves
the rate of manufacture as well as assuring consistent quality.

It's hard to be discouraged about American business when watching a video like
this.

